# Auto maximising your IE browser when open new or click on a link



## ken39 (Sep 14, 2002)

Hi,

Nice to see you guys, since this is my first day in this forum let me share one of my favourite tools.

Its called the IE maximizer

well if you like me, always wanted to let any IE page that you click on to be auto maximized, this is the tool you should use.

have a go and tell me whar you think.

http://www.jiisoft.com/iemaximizer/index.htm

Cheers
ken


----------



## TonyKlein (Aug 26, 2001)

Thanks for the heads up!

However, I think it's always best not to use a third party tool, if something can (and will) be done without.

This is how you get windows opened by hyperlinks to open maximized:

Start IE, right click any link on a web page, and select Open in a New Window.
Go back to the first IE window you opened and close it.
Return to the second window and manually drag it to fill the screen.
(Do not use the maximize button, for that's a temporary setting that will not be retained.)

Now press the Ctrl button, and close this second window, holding the Ctrl button depressed, using 'close' in the File menu (important!).

This should force Windows to remember the settings, and windows will now open maximized.


----------



## lyrical (Jul 26, 2002)

I guess that there is a certain amount of "sceptical-izm" I hold against something like that for a number of reasons. 

1. If it opens the link into a new window, it is like running IE more than once. This causes system degrigation. 

2. You can do the same thing my manipulating the windows config to open new items into a new window. Hyperlinks included. 

3. Why would you want everything you click on to be maximized? Half the time I am browsing, I get all these popups. Not nessesarily because I click on a certain thing/link but because I am simply at a certain site. Running multiple programs slows you down, plain and simple. 

I just don't see the use in the program your talking about. Plz enlighten me if there are any certain reaons you DO like it. I'd like to know all perspectives. 

cya ! 

~ Lyrical ~


----------



## ken39 (Sep 14, 2002)

Hi,

Thanks for replying TonyKlein, 
although your method worked but I am not sure it is maximised. Next time when you click on a link it will be in the same size that you set, but I dont think it is maximised. Will try it out again though! 

Thanks for replying lyrical, to answer your 
pt1) well when you click on a link on some web page its target is a new blank page, and my purpose of this proggie is meant to maximise this new page automatically.

pt2) can you elaborate on what do you mean by manipulating the win config? As I am not familar with it.

pt3)the reason is simple, I am a very freq visitor to a free online story site which on its main page contain links to the related stories. And the default IE window size produced when link was clicked is jus too small.


Thanks for replying again!


----------



## TonyKlein (Aug 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by ken39:_
> *Hi,
> 
> Thanks for replying TonyKlein,
> although your method worked but I am not sure it is maximised. Next time when you click on a link it will be in the same size that you set, but I dont think it is maximised. *


Well, yes, actually it should retain the size that way.

It probably is the most frequently asked question on boards like this, and this is the usual way of fixing it.

BTW, this is not a bug. This behavior is by design.


----------



## RandyG (Jun 26, 2000)

OK, a slight change in Tony's method, for those of us who don't like manually dragging the edges of a wiondow to fill the screen.

When you have your one IE window open, right-click your taskbar and select Tile Windows (Vertically or Horizonatlly doesn't matter). Since you only have one window, it will fill the entire screen. Hold CTRL down while closing by using the X at the top right, and it will save it.


Now, to Lyrical's questions:

1) Ever heard of multitasking? the main reason, beyond allowing none programmers like us to use and enjot computers, is that Windows allows you to do more things at once. You could not do this in DOS. I spend hours on the internet daily (it's part of my job, but I enjoy it too) and I have multiple browser windows open all the time. it's a necessity in many cases. By the way, using your IE icon in Quick Launch, or from the Desktop, or from the Start Menu uses more resources, but right-clicking a link and selecting open in new window doesn't.

2) That method does not work consistantly with IE browser windows. Mine and Tony's does.

3) Since I do alot of work on the internet, I like to see more of the page at once. I understand the necessity to scroll up or down, but detest scrolling left to right. Having the enlarged window allows me to see more at once. This does not affect popups, cause almost all popups are coded to open a specific size window.


----------



## RandyG (Jun 26, 2000)

BTW, ken39, the window is not "maximised" in that you still have the option to click the "box" at the top right to make it maximised, but it is essentially the same in that it fills the entire window.

That's just a matter of semantics, though!!


----------



## ken39 (Sep 14, 2002)

Hi again! 

tony, yup i know its jus the design. 

and randy i know its the semantics..hehehehe 




oh and if anyone had tried this proggie, mind tell me what you think of it?

Thanks


----------



## perris (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RandyG:_
> *BTW, ken39, the window is not "maximised" in that you still have the option to click the "box"
> That's just a matter of semantics, though!! *


not so, it's a mich bigger differance then semantics...as you know, you can't minimize the window to a more funtional multitasking configuration when it's already minimized...this elongated minimum window far from the functionality of having it open maximized.

personally, I like the new windows open minimized, I can always maximiz it when I need to concentrate on that window.

btw..the blue ie bar at the top of the browser serves as a minimizer and maximizer...just double click that, and never use that tiny box again


----------



## RandyG (Jun 26, 2000)

> _Originally posted by perris:_
> *not so, it's a mich bigger differance then semantics...as you know, you can't minimize the window to a more funtional multitasking configuration when it's already minimized...this elongated minimum window far from the functionality of having it open maximized.*


Depends on everybody's definition of functional. Yours and mine are different. Functional for me is the largest size I can get. Functional for you is smaller. Po-ta-toes . . .Po-tay-toes.

As long as we're all happy.

ken39 gave a link to a bit of software that automatically opened his browser to the largest size. Tony, lyrical and I gave alternate options to doing exactly that, without extra software.


----------



## perris (Apr 21, 2002)

I'm just pointing out that opening maximized has more funtionality then opening minimized to the full screen.

I don't use either, but you can open maximized without a program...i believe tk posted the method a while back...I'll be back when I find it


----------



## perris (Apr 21, 2002)

ah...can't find it, it's on a site that's down right now...I'll post the method when they're back up


----------



## RandyG (Jun 26, 2000)

If you find a way that works all the time, I'd love to hear it.

You have to understand that I looked for the correct answer to this over 2 years ago when I first came here (Browser Window), and I see this question at least every other week since then.


----------



## perris (Apr 21, 2002)

I have a way, but I won't be able to get to it till next week...I'll post back when the source is back up...see you then


----------



## perris (Apr 21, 2002)

all right...try this, I believe this might work, a coupla people I gave this to have had good results...i personally don't know, because I open new windows to half screen, so I don't know how long this will last, but give it a shot;

hit windows key+e...(explorer, obviously)

now, get maximized, now save the view to all folders, (you know how to do this)

next, hold control, and close the window.

for good measure, open windows explorer again, (this time it will open maximized), save to all folders again, and close again holding the control button

explorer is obviously integral to ie, and settings have better stick when they're done from here...let me know how long this lasts for ya


----------



## RandyG (Jun 26, 2000)

Yup, tried that, as well the registry fix to make sure it does right, as well as creating additional shortcuts, and using maximise option, as well as others that I would need to sit down and really think hard about, as it has been 2 years.

All of them have failed at one point or another, some never worked. I can say one thing about the tile windows option I use above, it has never failed me, not once.

My only point being, now, is that I know of no cure to this. If you happen to be a person who had a "quirky" setup, the "normal" option of always having a maximised window does not work. The way I tell people to do it always works, regardless of wuirks on their system.

As to whether they no longer have the option to go to a smaller window at the click of a button, well they want to always open maximised, so that is not an issue.

I'll wait to see which fix you are talking about, when your other source is up and running!


----------



## perris (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RandyG:_
> *
> As to whether they no longer have the option to go to a smaller window at the click of a button, well they want to always open maximised, so that is not an issue.
> *


not so...it's a big issue for the people that have asked me about this, as they want the option to minimize.

Plus, I also believe what I posted was what I was talking about, so if it doesn't work, then I believe you are right, and the program posted is as of yet the only true solution... UNLESS SP1 HAS ADDRESSED THE PROBLEM...HA...THAT'D BE A KICK, wouldn't it


----------



## RandyG (Jun 26, 2000)

Heheh, that would be funny. Seems that whenever you finally get comfortable with your browser, a new version or an update to it comes out. Being the good little browser user, you update it, and start having problems!! I remember that was the case with my IE5 and the browser window 2 years ago.

Anyway, SP1 doesn't go on my system right now for 2 reasons;

I don't want to go through the extraordinarily long download time for an update! I mean, it's the whole hog!! What ever happened to a SP or patch being just the SP and patch?

and

I'll wait till the bugs in it get worked out in a few months!!


I do not, right now, know of any bugs in it, but (in my best MS Pessimistic attitude) they always do have them.


----------



## perris (Apr 21, 2002)

I am also not going to download the patch for quite some time;

as far as the tweak I just posted up top, well, I decided to use it for experimentation purposes, even though it's not my preferance.

it's working fine, hasn't missed...I'm guessing windows will forget the settitngs sooner or later, but you can just reset if that happens...this is definately a better solution then opening minimized to a full screen.

good luck


----------



## RandyG (Jun 26, 2000)




----------



## perris (Apr 21, 2002)

hi randy;

I know in one of your posts, you said you tried the registry hack...I'm not sure if this is the same hack, so let me know...if this is new, tell me if this works for you...(also, my experiment with the idea that I posted is still sticking, and this will definately work for most people)

anyway, is this the one?;

Backup these RegKeys.

1:[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\ShellNoRoam\BagMRU]

2:[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\ShellNoRoam\Bags]

After that you must delete them

restart windows

let me know


----------



## RandyG (Jun 26, 2000)

perris - thanx for he interest in trying to get things working in a proper manner, but I'm gonna be 100% honest with you here, OK?

I am quite happy with the workaround I have. I have no need, nor desire to be able to shrink the windows down, so will not find that bit of kit useful. I am sure others will, and I wholeheartedly fall in behind you in trying to find a viable method to achieve this, but I'm not going to participate.

Please don't take that the wrong way, but, since I am quite happy with my current setup, I see no need to change it. Do you get me?

Peace!!


----------



## perris (Apr 21, 2002)




----------

